# SCSI-EMU funzt nicht!

## BillyBlue

Hi,

da bin ich mal wieder *g* Also, ich habe hier meinen Kernel in allen möglichen Kombinationen von Modul und nicht Modul + IDE on/off gebastelt und jedes mal wird mein Brenner nicht erkannt. Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass bei Grub dem Kernel ein Parameter hdx=ide-scsi übergeben wird. Ist das zwingen notwenig? Kann ich das auch an Lilo übergeben? Habe Lilo drauf, weil GRUB sich nicht richtig installieren ließ - hab's ein paar al probiert - kommt aber immer noch die Shell von Grub beim booten - thx!

- bb

----------

## ro

also soweit ich weiß brauchst du mit den cdrtools ab version 2 keine scsi-emulation. wenn du das trotzdem machst hast du zb bei xcdroast 2 einträge für den brenner, 1 für ATAPI interface und 1 fürs scsi-Interface.

ein eintrag in lilo wäre zB:

```

image=/boot/bzImage

 label=wasweissich

 read-only

 root=/dev/hdX

 append="hdc=ide-scsi" #dein brenner halt

```

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

----------

## unexist

du brauchst diese eintraege nur, wenn du neben dem scsi-emu auch noch den normalen ide-support in den kernel compilest. laesst du diesen weg, laufen sowieso alle devices mit dem scsi-emu.

ich schaetze, das als modul zu compilen ist unsinnig, da es ja beim booten gebraucht wird. am besten wirfst einfach den ide cdrom support raus, baust den scsi-emu in den kernel und bootest.

beim booten oder halt nachher mit dmesg sollte sowas aehnliches stehen:

```

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 17x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

```

----------

## BillyBlue

Also ich habe jetzt beides einmal ausprobiert: Mit Lilo-Zusatz und den IDE-Support entfernt - in beiden Fällen wird immer noch kein Brenner bei Arson erkannt - woran kann das denn noch liegen?

----------

## toskala

evtl. vendor specific extension an/ausschalten?

----------

## wudmx

also, machen wir uns nochmal die muehe, hoffe du hast auch wirklich schon in den foren gesucht, dazu gibt es unzaehlige beitrage... 

ich geh jetzt davon aus dass dein brenner als master am secondary port haengt (dev/hdc), von mir aus hast du am primary 2 platten und an hdd ist dann noch ein dvd-laufwerk! 

(das ist bei mir so, und es funktioniert!)

fangen wir beim kernel an:

ATA/IDE/... -> IDE, ATA and ATAPI ... -> (*) Enhanced IDE .., (*) Include CDromSupport

SCSI Support  -> (*) scsi support (M) scsi cdrom support (M) scsi generic support

und natuerlich ide-scsi emu !

mit lilo kenn ich mich nicht aus, benutze dazu die tipps von weiter oben!

beimir ist es jetzt so, dass /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 bzw cdrom1 auf die scsi-geraetetreiber zeigen! 

ach ja, und mit arson gabs irgendwann auch schon mal probleme... nimm lieber, um zu schauen ob dein brenner erkannt wurde, cdrecord --scanbus!

hoff es funktioniert auch bei dir!

----------

## wudmx

ach ja, hab noch vergesssen zu sagen, dass ich scsi emu als modul installeirt hab, welches in der /etc/modules.autoload mittels ide-scsi eintrag gestartet! lsmod gibt auskuenfte, modprobe ide-scsi tut das auch zur laufzeit (das einbinden des treibers)! modprobe -l listet alle installierten module auf, davor vielleicht mal ein depmod -ae machen!

----------

## BillyBlue

Ich habe jetzt den Liloeintrag - SCSI Support/Emu im Kernel (Emu als Modul und geladen!) und trotzdem kommt bei cdrecord -scanbus folgende Meldung:

---

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.

---

Irgendwas läuft doch da falsch!? Ich habe hier den Ricoh9200A - unter Redhat lief das Teil - wird also eigentlich unterstützt.

Was könnte ich denn noch probieren? Danke!!

- bb

----------

## unexist

laufen deine laufwerke denn auch mit dem emu? sprich steht davon irgendwas in der ausgabe von dmesg?

wenn ja, solltest du dir vielleicht mal deine devfs config anschauen..

----------

## BillyBlue

bei dmesg steht, dass der emu aktiviert wurde, aber nirgendwo, welches laufwerk damit laufen soll. kann es sein, dass die parameter in lilo.conf nicht stimmen? habe die von oben genommen.

habe jetzt k3b installiert und das teil findet die laufwerke auch nicht. bei cdrecord kann ich direkt den atapi-bus ansprechen - nutzt mir aber wenig, weil ich ja mit einer gui brennen möchte.

in der devfs.conf habe ich die # bei den cdrw-sachen entfernt - trotzdem passiert nichts

woran kann es noch liegen? vielen dank!!

- bb

----------

## unexist

ich gehe stark davon aus das die argumente fuer lilo nicht stimmen. ist irgendwie logisch das die scsi-emu die laufwerke nicht anspricht, schlisslich hast du ja den generic atapi-cdrom driver noch im kernel.

bei mir sieht der eintrag fuer mein cdrw so aus:

```

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr1 cdrw

REGISTER        ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw

UNREGISTER      ^sr1$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw

```

ich finde deine ausgabe von cdrecord schon seltsam.. was will er mit /dev/pg*?  :Smile: 

----------

## BillyBlue

also, was er bei pg* sucht, weiss ich auch nicht. hier ist mal ein auszug aus dmesg:

---

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Sat Apr 19 00:15:12 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=mangaboy ro root=304

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1659.612 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3316.12 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255460k/262080k available (2167k kernel code, 6232k reserved, 654k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.37 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1659.6025 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.5364 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2655364, slice: 1327682

CPU0<T0:2655360,T1:1327664,D:14,S:1327682,C:2655364>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 00:02.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IBM-DPTA-372050, ATA DISK drive

hdd: RICOH DVD/CDRW MP9200, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 40088160 sectors (20525 MB) w/1961KiB Cache, CHS=2495/255/63

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 00:18:03 Apr 19 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 4 model 0x20 found, IO at 0xd000-0xd01f, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: TRA3(TriTech TR28023)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:02.2

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0871700, 00:30:84:3d:9f:7b, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 00:03.0

eth1: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth1: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth1: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 11, 00:07:95:aa:56:30.

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

eth1: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

NVRM: AGPGART: SiS chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xd0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xd0000000 to 0xd19bd000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

---

in der dev-config:

---

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr1 cdrw 

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw 

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw 

---

SCSI-Emu: Ist jetzt fest im Kernel (genau so die anderen SCSI-Teile die benötigt werden) und IDE-CDROM ist komplett weg

Ich werd hier noch bekloppt! Wo kann denn da noch der Wurm liegen? Danke!

- bb

----------

## BillyBlue

also, was er bei pg* sucht, weiss ich auch nicht. hier ist mal ein auszug aus dmesg:

---

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Sat Apr 19 00:15:12 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=mangaboy ro root=304

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1659.612 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3316.12 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255460k/262080k available (2167k kernel code, 6232k reserved, 654k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.37 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1659.6025 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.5364 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2655364, slice: 1327682

CPU0<T0:2655360,T1:1327664,D:14,S:1327682,C:2655364>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 00:02.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IBM-DPTA-372050, ATA DISK drive

hdd: RICOH DVD/CDRW MP9200, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 40088160 sectors (20525 MB) w/1961KiB Cache, CHS=2495/255/63

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 00:18:03 Apr 19 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 4 model 0x20 found, IO at 0xd000-0xd01f, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: TRA3(TriTech TR28023)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:02.2

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0871700, 00:30:84:3d:9f:7b, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 00:03.0

eth1: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth1: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth1: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 11, 00:07:95:aa:56:30.

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

eth1: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

NVRM: AGPGART: SiS chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xd0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xd0000000 to 0xd19bd000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

---

in der dev-config:

---

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr1 cdrw 

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw 

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw 

---

SCSI-Emu: Ist jetzt fest im Kernel (genau so die anderen SCSI-Teile die benötigt werden) und IDE-CDROM ist komplett weg

Ich werd hier noch bekloppt! Wo kann denn da noch der Wurm liegen? Danke!

- bb

----------

## BillyBlue

also, was er bei pg* sucht, weiss ich auch nicht. hier ist mal ein auszug aus dmesg:

---

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r2 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.2.2) #1 SMP Sat Apr 19 00:15:12 CEST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=mangaboy ro root=304

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1659.612 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3316.12 BogoMIPS

Memory: 255460k/262080k available (2167k kernel code, 6232k reserved, 654k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 731.37 usecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1659.6025 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 265.5364 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 2655364, slice: 1327682

CPU0<T0:2655360,T1:1327664,D:14,S:1327682,C:2655364>

Waiting on wait_init_idle (map = 0x0)

All processors have done init_idle

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 00:02.0

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-0 :Cool:  with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 15

SIS5513: detected chipset, but driver not compiled in!

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: IBM-DPTA-372050, ATA DISK drive

hdd: RICOH DVD/CDRW MP9200, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: 40088160 sectors (20525 MB) w/1961KiB Cache, CHS=2495/255/63

hdd: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] Initialized tdfx 1.0.0 20010216 on minor 0

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.1.1 20010405 on minor 1

[drm] AGP 0.99 on SiS @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized i810 1.2.0 20010920 on minor 2

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 00:18:03 Apr 19 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0d.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 4 model 0x20 found, IO at 0xd000-0xd01f, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: TRA3(TriTech TR28023)

Linux Kernel Card Services 3.1.22

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding Swap: 506036k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,4), internal journal

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:02.2

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0871700, 00:30:84:3d:9f:7b, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 00:03.0

eth1: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth1: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth1: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd800, IRQ 11, 00:07:95:aa:56:30.

nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVdriver Kernel Module  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 15:56:48 PDT 2002

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

eth1: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

NVRM: AGPGART: SiS chipset

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture: 64M @ 0xd0000000

NVRM: AGPGART: aperture mapped from 0xd0000000 to 0xd19bd000

NVRM: AGPGART: mode 4x

NVRM: AGPGART: allocated 16 pages

---

in der dev-config:

---

LOOKUP          ^cdrw$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink sr1 cdrw 

REGISTER        ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrw 

UNREGISTER      ^sr0$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrw 

---

SCSI-Emu: Ist jetzt fest im Kernel (genau so die anderen SCSI-Teile die benötigt werden) und IDE-CDROM ist komplett weg

Ich werd hier noch bekloppt! Wo kann denn da noch der Wurm liegen? Danke!

- bb

----------

## unexist

 *BillyBlue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SCSI-Emu: Ist jetzt fest im Kernel (genau so die anderen SCSI-Teile die benötigt werden) und IDE-CDROM ist komplett weg
> 
> 

 

ich bin noch immer der meinung das beim kernel irgendwas nicht stimmt. hast du die lilo/grub attach zeilen noch drin? also wo du implizit einem device den scsi-emu zueweist?

 *BillyBlue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00 
> 
> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices 
> ...

 

die ausgabe zeigt ja, das er das scsi sub und den emu laedt, aber er findet keine devices.

 *BillyBlue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12
> 
> 

 

und das er emu keine findet ist ja auch klar, wenn der cdrom driver geladen wird, nachdem ein cdrom gefunden wurde. wieso hast du das noch drin?

btw: ein 'dmesg | grep -i scsi' haette auch gereicht, statt den dmesg output _dreimal_ zu posten. 

```

$ dmesg | grep -i scsi

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1 at scsi0, channel 0, id 1, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 17x/40x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

```

wie schafft ihr das? ich find ein doppel post schon echt schwer. %)

----------

## BillyBlue

also mein rechner spinnt mal wieder und ich hab wohl etwas zu oft auf den butten gklickt *g*

ja, hab nich append="hdd=ide-scsi" in der lilo.conf als letzte zeile drin.

wie bekomme ich denn cdrom-treiber weg?

----------

## glasen

Bei mir haben folgende Einstellungen geholfen :

Im Kernel :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 	...
> 
> 	<M>   Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                        
> ...

 

 und 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 	 <M> SCSI support                                           
> 
> 	...
> ...

 

Dann musst du noch in der Datei /etc/modules.autoload das Modul ide-scsi ergänzen.

Zu guter  letzt noch in grub in die Kernelzeile hdx=ide-scsi eintragen.

Was noch zu empfehlen ist, die Datei "/etc/init.d/hdparm" um folgende Zeile zu ergänzen :

echo using_dma:1 > /proc/ide/ide1/hdx/settings

Dann hast du auch beim CD-Brenner, wenn er unter SCSI-EMU läuft, den DMA-Modus aktiviert.

Das normale CD-Rom muss man nicht über IDE-SCSI einbinden.

----------

## BillyBlue

hast wohl nicht ganz alles durchgelesen, was? diese einstellung habe ich doch schon getestet!

----------

## BillyBlue

Hi,

wie kann ich denn nun noch diesen letzten ATAPI-CDROM Treiber rausnehmen bzw. wo finde ich den in der Kernelkonfig?? Danke!

- bb

----------

## moe

 *Quote:*   

> ja, hab nich append="hdd=ide-scsi" in der lilo.conf als letzte zeile drin. 

 

Na dann machs mal wieder rein und es sollte laufen, oder hab ich jetzt irgendwas überlesen??

BTW Welchen Kernel benutzt du?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wie wäre es wenn du ide cdrom support rausnimmst aus deinem kernel? das nennt sich "Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support" wenn dein kernel dann noch ein ide cdrom erkennt dann solltest du dir gedanken machen

----------

## BillyBlue

Das habe ich schon lange rausgenommen - trotzdem wird der Brenner nicht erkannt - woran kann das denn liegen? Bei Redhat & Co wird er direkt erkannt - muss also eigentlich bei Gentoo erst recht erkannt werden! Ich habe den ATAPI IDE-CDROM-Support komplett aus dem Kernel genommen und den SCSI-EMU & SCSI-CDROM-Support fest im Kernel. In LILO habe ich die IDE-SCSI Zeile drin - also, was kann es noch sein? Liegt es vielleicht an der LILO Zeile?

LILO:

---

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=linux

image=/boot/bzImage

  label=linux

  read-only

  root=/dev/hda4

  append="hdd=ide-scsi"

---

Danke!!

- bb

----------

## ralph

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175

ich weiss nicht obs hilft, aber dieser beitrag wird eigentlich immer angefuehrt wenn der brenner nicht laeuft und bei den meisten scheints nach dem lesen geklappt zu haben.

viel glueck :)

----------

## Ragin

 *BillyBlue wrote:*   

> Habe Lilo drauf, weil GRUB sich nicht richtig installieren ließ - hab's ein paar al probiert - kommt aber immer noch die Shell von Grub beim booten - thx!
> 
> - bb

 

Das Problem hatte ich auch am Anfang, da in der Anleitung immer von einer menu.lst geschrieben wird, welche aber im aktuellen grub nicht mehr so exisitert, sondern nun grub.conf heisst.

Einfach mal die menu.lst in grub.conf umbenennen.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

@billyblue

du verwendest also lilo. und du hast nach jeder kernel änderung und nach dem rüberkopieren des kernels nach /boot auch jedes mal /sbin/lilo gestartet?

----------

## BillyBlue

Also ich schäme mich in Grund und Boden! Es lag wirklich alles die ganze Zeit "NUR" an /sbin/lilo - ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass man das nur einmal für den MBR machen muss und lilo bei jedem Booten das File auf /boot holt - so ein Misst auch! BIG SORRY!!

- bb

Und vielen dank, dass ihr euch so viel Mühe gegeben habt!!

----------

